# RTA Map Center -- Support >  How do I post a new question about a road trip?!

## EB3803

Appreciate it as cannot see easily and thought I had signed up as a new member!

----------


## AZBuck

Welcome aboard the RoadTrip America Forums!

You successfully created a new thread in opening this very discussion!. All you need do to start one for a trip is very similar. From the RTA Homepage, click on the green tab at the top of the page: "Trip Advice" and choose "RoadTrip Forum" from the drop down menu, and then the appropriate forum from the choices listed there. Once there, note that at the top of the listing of current threads is the option: "Forum Tools" leading to another set of drop down menus including "Post a New Thread". That will put you in a dialogue box where you enter a title and message.

AZBuck

OR.... Since you're already on the Forum.... Click on the word "Forum" directly above the button that reads "Reply to Thread" at the top of this page.  It looks like this:
Forum --> RTA Map Center Support  etc.

*or you can simply click here.*  Then click on a one of the topics you see on that page and you'll see a button that reads "Post a New Thread"   For more information, you might find this page helpful as well.

----------

